# need quick answer!



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are not supposed to bring an unentered dog to the event, but I have seen several "other breed" dogs at the events, they just stay at the vehicle. So if you kept him at your vehicle and took him out to hear the shooting, I don't think there would be an issue.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, I might take him then!





DNL2448 said:


> You are not supposed to bring an unentered dog to the event, but I have seen several "other breed" dogs at the events, they just stay at the vehicle. So if you kept him at your vehicle and took him out to hear the shooting, I don't think there would be an issue.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

There is no rule about unentered dogs at a HT. There is however a rule that they must be on leash.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw your later thread....looks like he loved the event and made some fans!


----------

